# first 100k audax done



## sarahpink (4 Jul 2010)

well I done it!! longest time I have ever ridden for. my god to my legs ache ache, my knee was also really sore towards the end. rest day tomorrow I think although knowing me will have a light ride evening time. really enjoyed it though. however me and mrs garmin edge are not friends lol, i didnt press the start button straight away and it kept on telling me to do a u-turn right back to the begining, and then it when i pressed it half way through was letting me ride the route. luckily I found some friendly people to tag along with and then saw some even friendlier cc members at the cake stop. so was a good day and the rain stayed off.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jul 2010)

Well done! How long have you been cycling seriously? It's only a few months isn't it?

Now don't forget to rest, eat well and let your body recover for the week. A hot bath is beneficial for sore legs, get the muscles really warmed up then give them a good pummelling in the hot water.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Jul 2010)

Globalti said:


> Well done! How long have you been cycling seriously? It's only a few months isn't it?
> 
> Now don't forget to rest, eat well and let your body recover for the week. A hot bath is beneficial for sore legs, get the muscles really warmed up then give them a good pummelling in the hot water.



No really, a COLD shower on your legs is better.

A hot bath will cause the muscles to inflate and go saggy, and the skin will absorb water.

Remember RICE. Rest ICE Compression Elevation.

Cold water immersion will make the muscles tighten up and push out the fluids from their use.

Then get into a comfy chair, put your feet up and watch the highlights of the TdeF while someone feeds you panfried chicken, fried eggs and a big wedge of cheese.
Then, take a blood thinning recipe before bed. Hot milk with a shot of the hard stuff.

Well done....


----------



## summerdays (4 Jul 2010)

Well Done - are you starting to think of what the next one will be?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2010)

Congratulations Sarah - well done and look forward to the lovely feeling of achievement achiness that will waft over you..!

There are a select few on here who will be able to put you right on all aspects of Garminitis...


----------



## yello (4 Jul 2010)

Well done Sarah. I bet you're feeling really pleased (and tired!) right now.

Don't worry about the Garmin, you'll get the hang of it. The main thing is that you enjoyed the ride.

Btw, I'm also a fan of cold cold cold, as cold as you can stand it and colder, water for tired muscles.


----------



## NormanD (4 Jul 2010)

Congratulations Sarah 

You see what that ditch and gate crashes has lead too, a 100K bike ride, no falls and a big smile at the end of it 

Now onwards and upwards 

Norm


----------



## Chuffy (4 Jul 2010)

Personally after a long ride I boil myself in a kettle and then climb into the fridge.
















Don't worry about it, just relax and be happy that you did it.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Jul 2010)

Have one leg in a hot bath, and the other in an ice bath.

"According to the percentage people, you would be perfectly comfortable."

Good ole Bobby Bragan.


----------



## Banjo (4 Jul 2010)

sarahpink said:


> well I done it!! longest time I have ever ridden for. my god to my legs ache ache, my knee was also really sore towards the end. rest day tomorrow I think although knowing me will have a light ride evening time. really enjoyed it though. however me and mrs garmin edge are not friends lol, i didnt press the start button straight away and it kept on telling me to do a u-turn right back to the begining, and then it when i pressed it half way through was letting me ride the route. luckily I found some friendly people to tag along with and then saw some even friendlier cc members at the cake stop. so was a good day and the rain stayed off.



Sounds like a good day out. I havent done an audax but hope to do one soon If I can fit one in. You need to get the sore knee issue sorted out .Possibly your bike or shoe cleats set up could be causing it. Dont just ride on and hope it goes away.

I did a hilly sportive today and am totally knackered but no specific pain just generally wiped out  Hot bath seems to have helped, dont think I could stand one of Jimbos freezing shower remedies.


----------



## rh100 (4 Jul 2010)

Well done Sarah


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jul 2010)

At my advanced age  (I'm just in my 50's ), I find that stretching my quads, calves and hamstrings makes a massive difference to how stiff I will be the next day.

Proper stretches = much quicker recovery.

Highly recommended.


----------



## tincaman (5 Jul 2010)

Well done, I think I saw you there, very blond, small, stood near to the tandem? Interesting to see the variety of people and bikes, tandem, folding bike, guys with the full road setup, even one with a time trial helmet on!
It was my first too, very enjoyable, very drained afterwards though.


----------



## PpPete (5 Jul 2010)




----------



## rsvdaz (5 Jul 2010)

well done sarah..because of events regarding my father I got back too late to register and also missed the Dartmoor Classic.

do you know when the next one is?


----------



## tincaman (5 Jul 2010)

rsvdaz said:


> well done sarah..because of events regarding my father I got back too late to register and also missed the Dartmoor Classic.
> 
> do you know when the next one is?




CTC Devon events list 

http://www.lkjh.biz/index.php?title=Events


----------



## arallsopp (5 Jul 2010)

Well done Sarah. Good work!


----------



## Jerry Atrik (5 Jul 2010)

Well done Sarah , its a great feeling isnt it !


----------



## sarahpink (5 Jul 2010)

tincaman said:


> Well done, I think I saw you there, very blond, small, stood near to the tandem? Interesting to see the variety of people and bikes, tandem, folding bike, guys with the full road setup, even one with a time trial helmet on!
> It was my first too, very enjoyable, very drained afterwards though.



lol yep that was me

thanks for all the lovely replies. feeling less achy now.


----------



## Baggy (5 Jul 2010)

Well done sarah!  Hopefully the first of many Audaxes for you. It was good to meet you.

tincaman - I was helping out with tea so may well have seen you, I was the least senior of the blonde ladies in the kitchen. 

rsvdaz, (and anyone else up for it!) there is a 125k Audax from near Bridgewater this Sunday (Three Towers and Middle Earth) which is still taking entries.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jul 2010)

Congratulations. Particularly since you haven't been on that bike for long.

100k is my next aim, and I've had the bike since September last year.


----------



## Ian H (5 Jul 2010)

Well done. 200 next?

...perhaps another 100 or two first. Break the legs in gently.


----------



## Threelionsbrian (6 Jul 2010)

Ian H said:


> Well done. 200 next?



The 200 was Ok till the moors then mist and rain and really windy, very nasty!

do the 2 when the weathers good


----------

